# Martini and Margarita glass



## cszakolczai (Oct 26, 2008)

The pictures were inspired by my girlfriends sister who said, "I want you to take pictures so I can  hang them on the wall" so as a smart man, I said yes and did as I was told.  At 20 I am learning the ways of women well, haha.  Anyways here ya go...

Single SB800
50mm 1.8 
D200
SB800 underneath glass 1/16th power (I think) 
Fired wireless with alienbee's cybersync
Here are the shots...
Margarita glass





Erupting




Martini glass




Erupting





Chris


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Oct 26, 2008)

Number 2 is the neatest, but it could be improved by getting some catch lighting in the droplets which are suspended above the glass.  Cool shots.  This stuff is always fun to shoot.


----------



## ChrisOquist (Oct 26, 2008)

Wow! That third shot (Erupting) is beyond cool! If it weren't for the drops along the back lip of the glass it would be commercial quality - perfect for a really cool liquor ad.


----------



## Josh66 (Oct 26, 2008)

Dubious Drewski said:


> Number 2 is the neatest, but it could be improved by getting some catch lighting in the droplets which are suspended above the glass.  Cool shots.  This stuff is always fun to shoot.



This one's not there...  Did you move it and forget to fix the link?


----------



## cszakolczai (Oct 26, 2008)

here is the 2nd one sorry,


----------



## Josh66 (Oct 26, 2008)

Ahh...

Thank you for adding the second one, I like it the most out of the four.


----------



## cszakolczai (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks, I am gonna blow these up and turn them into some art, plus I have another image I am currently working on which should be pretty fun to shoot.


----------



## craig (Oct 27, 2008)

The second shot is the most creative of the group. The bottom strobe seems way too hot. Maybe add some diffusion or pull it back.

Love & Bass


----------



## cszakolczai (Oct 27, 2008)

^ I was going for a pretty hot crazy light flash.  Obviously not all the pictures are like this.  And thinking about it twice the martini glasses had the power turned down.  I am going to do another shoot with a little theme in mind, along with another project I came up with.  I just have some safety issues to figure out haha.  Going to have some fun!


----------

